

Ask a Venture Capitalist - adkatrit
http://betabeat.com/2012/09/vcs-dave-tisch-adam-ludwin-and-others-are-live-and-ready-to-take-your-questions/

======
adkatrit
Direct Link <http://vyou.com/group/p/85>

------
haml_man
this is extremely informative. thank you for sharing!

